# 'Less scary' instrumental music for yard haunt?



## Saruman of Many Colours (Sep 8, 2010)

The one I use is the theme from 'Midsomer Murders', but there was a recent thread (active within last two weeks) with some other spooky/whimsical selections.


----------



## Pumpkinhead625 (Oct 12, 2009)

I've always liked this track for subtle ambiance:


----------



## Dinosaur1972 (Mar 28, 2007)

This one is delightful ... "The Halloween Tree" soundtrack by John Debney. It's from a cartoon from the 90's (really good cartoon, I might add), so it isn't real spooky.


----------



## ThePumpkinKing (Jul 11, 2009)

I picked up the soundtrack for Sleepy Hollow and The Village. Both are eerie, but beautiful.


----------



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

You may want to explore the music genre called Epic Music. It's the songs used in movie trailers. They are heart-pounding and some can be just a bit scary enough for Halloween but not overly so. Here's a couple of examples:


----------



## Rich B (Sep 23, 2005)

Check the Mannheim Steamroller Halloween discs! - 
http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Man..._dmusic_3?ie=UTF8&refRID=0N01KPKKX6E5X083208S 

http://www.amazon.com/Halloween-Cre...teamroller/dp/B001HTX83Y/ref=ntt_mus_ep_dpi_8


----------



## theVanyr (Jun 18, 2006)

I don't know if this is toned back enough for you, but it is childhood themed.

https://soundcloud.com/j-p-nixon/halloween-audio-2014-sub-lecto-1


----------



## indiejeannie (Oct 23, 2013)

Hi markk!

I might have what you're looking for  Here are links to three of my *Horrorshow* collections. They're more atmospheric -- but also melodic. (I haven't included the "ambient" versions, since those would be considered "scary."):

https://jeannienovak.bandcamp.com/album/horrorshow-mad-house-synth
https://jeannienovak.bandcamp.com/album/horrorshow-big-top-synth
https://jeannienovak.bandcamp.com/album/horrorshow-ghost-town-synth

The first link is less "thematic," so it might be the best -- depending on whether or not you have a specific theme for your haunt. Download codes are available. Just let me know if you're interested in any of these!

Jeannie


----------



## 4estbest (Nov 27, 2011)

Hey Markk I have just what you are looking for. Not too scary, but just the right amount of emotion and halloween fun.
the first one is a little more emotional





The second one is much more light hearted and childish





let me know if those work for you!


----------



## markk (Oct 27, 2003)

Thank you so much for the suggestions! I've used several of the songs listed here and I've had many compliments.


----------

